# uzbl won't start

## kamilsok

Hi guys

After last night update there seams to be some problem with uzbl browser. When I try to start it via dmenu (I use DWM window manager) my kernel returns the following error:

```
notebook kernel: [ 1339.999186] uzbl-tabbed[2687] trap invalid opcode ip:7fc2c33cd78a sp:7fff57b0d390 error:0 in libcairo.so.2.11000.2[7fc2c335d000+100000]
```

I've tried rebuilding dmenu, uzbl and cairo, but the problem is still visible.

Any ideas..??

P.S. If any more info (logs etc.) is needed, please feel free to ask.

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info?

----------

## kamilsok

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.3.8-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.8-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7100_@_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 12 Aug 2012 06:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.1.5, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -msse4.1 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=2048 -mtune=core2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -msse4.1 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=2048 -mtune=core2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=2 --load-average=1.5"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/                 ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/       http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl       http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl       http://gentoo.po.opole.pl       ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl       ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/       http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 acc acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri dts ffmpeg fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv jpeg lame mad midi mmx mmxext modules mp3 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pcre png pppd python readline sdl session smp sound sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 svg tcpd theora threads tiff tk udev unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis wifi x264 xinerama xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel-hda" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

emerge -pv uzbl

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/icu-49.1.2  USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xclip-0.12  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/paxctl-0.7-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/iso-codes-3.30  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas-3.2.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2  USE="svg -doc -examples -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.35  USE="introspection nls -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4  USE="-doc -static-libs -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libproxy-0.4.7  USE="python -gnome -kde -mono -networkmanager -perl -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygobject-3.0.4  USE="cairo threads -examples -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.35  USE="introspection nls orc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.30.2  USE="gnome libproxy ssl" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libsoup-2.36.1-r1  USE="introspection ssl -debug -doc -samba -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygobject-2.28.6-r51  USE="introspection -doc -examples -libffi -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-1.6.3-r200  USE="gstreamer introspection jit webgl (-aqua) -coverage -debug -spell -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r2  USE="-doc -examples -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] www-client/uzbl-2011.04.12  USE="browser tabbed vim-syntax -helpers" 0 kB

Total: 17 packages (17 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## kamilsok

As it turns out (based on this https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=372493) this is a software issue.

Will start a new topic under https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7114570.html#7114570 and close this (would one of the admins be so kind:)).

----------

